# SG-9: Cursed!?



## Sutekh (Mar 15, 2004)

Greetings,

Id like to welcome expressions on interest in a Stargate Sg-1 IRC game.

It's set shortly after the events of 'Hathor' and arrives with a newly formed SG-9 Team.. which has been remade into a new image to throw off the opinion of most of the SGC (after the events of the First Commandment). Because its a second string team of which the SGC has no idea what it will do with yet, Im throwing open the door for character concepts. Some familiarity with the setting is assumed. 

Season 1
* Yes, Thor has been met. No.. Earth dosnt know the big bearded warrior is really a race of Tiny grey alliens
* No Tollan yet. Not far off but soon
*Tokra... huh?
*Nox. Wernt too impressed with us.

Character Creation

30 point buy. No Jaffa characters, Tokra etc. If it wasnt a viable character type in season 1, dont even consider it.

Please either reply to this, or email me off the list (or find me in #dnd3e 'Sutekh')

Matthew Pittard
mpittard@westnet.com.au


----------



## Painfully (Mar 15, 2004)

I take it this will soon be transformed into a storyhour once things get started?


----------



## Warmaster_Horus (Mar 15, 2004)

I'd like to have a go


----------

